# Can plecos clean fake plants



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I have dirty plants and can my normal pleco clean them or should I clean them ?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Depends on how big the pleco is. A pleco my mom just got for her tank is around 2" long, and will clean the plants, whereas my bigger 9" placo won't touch them.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

My pleco is about 3.5 to 4 inches long Thanks for the reply!


----------

